# Quality Pillowblocks-where are you getting them?



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There's enough homebrewed drumsanders around here. What's the verdict on a quality pillowblock assembly. I'm looking for two quality blocks with about a 2 foot axle that's ripe for installing buffer pads, grinding wheels, etc.

Any supplier direction greatly appreciated.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Might try looking here…

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_hi_2?rh=n%3A16310091%2Cn%3A%2116310161%2Cn%3A16310181&ie=UTF8&qid=1309790960


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.smallparts.com/s?keywords=&page=1&size=20&searchNodeID=220003011&ref_=sp_s_node_220003011&x=0&y=0

Note: Small Parts is an Amazon Co. and you can get any of Small Parts items via Amazon.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I crossposted this in vintage monsters. Do you happen to know the standard mounting diameter of buffing pads? I'm thinking 1/2 inch but I could be wrong. I'm wondering if I want sealed bearings or greasables.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This system looks like 3/4…

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/threeon.php

http://www.bealltool.com/products/buffing/


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The lathe mandrel looks to be 3/4 Dia. Bearing lube - the jury is out on that, depends on usage, sealed or greasable will be OK, but a bearing you can add grease to gives you peace of mind.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Bertha is this for your tredel project?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. It's really appreciated. Mauricio, this IS for my treadle project. I bought a cheap pillowblock set at ACE out of excitement and built a top with a slit for the belt. Now that I'm looking at it, the quality is horrendous. I'll probably mock it up with the junk that I have, then switch to some higher quality stuff if it looks like it's going to work. I'm only out $30 on the junk stuff, so lesson learned.

Although I have a grease gun, I think I'm opting for the sealed bearings. I think I recall August, Philip, and MedicKen recommending a particular variety. I used to know good skateboard bearings when I saw them but that's the extent of my knowledge


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Exactly what Vonhagen said.

MSCdirect, McMaster, VXB have been good to me. Hard to beat VXB's prices.
Sealed bearings for sawdust. Replaceable bearings inside the pillow blocks is good too.

Steve


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't understand why "Do not purchase from Amazon"


> ?


They stock Fafnir, SKG, VBX amongst others which are "top of the Line" bearings.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lee Valley


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

DW, I'm not seeing them at LV. Are you?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I looked earlier on LV and did not see any.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The VBX site is pretty impressive. I remember August showed a picture of an order; there were all kinds of sliding housings, pillowblocks, and all manner of weird stuff. I suspect that the quality August and Phillip go for is beyond what I need. But I'd drop $60 for a nice set of replacement pillowblocks once I get my treadle generally set up. Wayne, I think 3/4" is the way to go. I just need to figure out how high to elevate the spindle off the table. If I keep cutting escapement holes in the table, pretty soon they'll be no table left! I tell you what though, I'm never working with Aspen again.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think you need to consider what type of projects you would be working with. If the wheels are too close together you may not be able to use it on larger projects (learning I saw in some of the box builder discussion). The other consideration would be the size of the wheels you plan to use…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Wayne, I'm open to suggestions. I'd guess the table to be almost 3' wide, the undercarriage probagly 2.5'. It's got a very large driving wheel and nothing more. The axle I have is stepped and threaded on both ends. The shaft is 1/2". A step pulley attaches to one end, is stopped by the step, and held in place by a wimpy tap screw (no flat to grab it). In the center of the axle, there's a flat to accommodate a fixed wheel of small diameter. I have a variety of bushings and stops, etc. I'd be happy with a grinding wheel and a brass brush. If I got an axle that could extend the length of the table, I might add a buffer wheel. If it went ALL the way, I could add something off-board to the end (drill chuck, leather strop, etc.) but it'd be awkward working the treadle from that point.

I just want something to sit down and quietly strum on. Once I decide upon a system, I'll upgrade the table and hardware. It's really fun to talk/think about, though


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

HOPE THIS LINK HELPS! Grangier carries alot of neat stuff.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ecatalog/N-/No-300/Ntt-pillow+blocks
http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/catalogsearch/result/?q=pillow+bearings&x=18&y=8


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks John!

These look nice, lol

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SNR-Mounted-Ball-Bearing-5TPZ2?Pid=search


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

For $800 each they better be nice…lol


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to get 4 to better support the axle.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Applied technologies.com


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mcmaster carr


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Al, These are the smallest I have left. The pillow block is a 1 inch and the others are 5/8 inch. I have 2 each of the smaller and probably a dozen of the 1 inch.

The larger are a good quality as I used them to run 1 inch shafting the length of tanker trailers to run pumps in extreme duty service. You might use reducer bushings from the 1 inch to your shaft. any way you can't complain about the price as there is none.

edit: the bearings on the pillow block have a seal to keep the grease in and the sawdust out as well as zerk to keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Al I was wondering, if you are using a treadle to operate this, are you using a flywheel too?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

A local farm supply dealer will probably have what you're looking for.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Red, I'm not sure. Here's what I've got right now:



















I'm not sure how I'd incorporate a flywheel. I'm also not entirely sure I know what a flywheel is. This is all new to me. I just thought the treadle was cool and bought it naively.

The 1" of yours intrigue me. Set aside three good ones and start thinking of a price.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, brother August. I'm just fooling around but I really like playing around with this stuff. Once I get the axle spinning, I'll consider the final design out of decent materials.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Al, I'm not asking for anything for the bearings. Maybe just postage. The bearings were wrote off years ago.I just prefer to see some one get use of them rather than just waste away. The desert dust is collecting on them but the bearings are smooth and rust free.

As for the flywheel, Buffing and sanding will make it rather hard to maintain your inertia and without it you will wear yourself out. Yeah Yeah, I know you have big muscles. lol I just see you adding an electric motor before this is complete.

Regardless, you have a great idea there. Reminds me of the old cobblers store with the leather belt driven axle with 10-15 buffing and polishing wheels on it. Can I come by and have my toenails buffed and polished. I'm a certified Ozark hillbilly. On Sundays, I paint my feet black and lace up my toes.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Red, think of a little something you'd like and calculate the postage to 25312. I'll make you proud with them. You're welcome to WV anytime to shine up your Ozark hillbilly claws but here in WV, we just go barefoot; no need to even lace up the old toes. Shoot me a PM and I'll go a lookin' for a 1" axle hereabouts.

August, I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

PM an address, then give me a shout 'cross the holler.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You got it, hoss. As soon as I get back to the shack!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try www.surpluscenter.com


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Mr.Ron, thanks! That place has outstanding prices!

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=1-204-12-P&catname=


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Al…I have purchased from surplus center in the past and the quality is fair. It is nothing to write home about, but it will get the job done. You also have to remember they are a surplus house and may not always have what you are looking for in stock


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much, Ken. I've found some really handsome ones for around $40 a piece. To be honest, I've kind of lost interest in the project. That's a habit of mine. Nothing like throwing a motor on it to peak my interest again! I bid and lost on a 1/4hp Baldor in the plastic. They'll be more.


----------

